# Conundrum Hot Springs



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Huge avy danger coming in from the Aspen side. The effects of the sildes are quite impressive. I've never come in from CB.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard the same - the valley is like a bowling alley in the winter. Be safe.


----------



## Zell (Jul 31, 2007)

Always go to the Colorado Avalance Information Center to get latest scoop on conditions.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I have heard that the springs are fairly luke warm, so after the 7-8 mile hike/ski through avy country it might not be that impressive. Then again it is a kinda hot spring in the backcountry surrounded by beautiful mountains and that doesn't suck.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

You'll be just fine but wait for late May after all the slides have come down. I'd just hit up Cottonwood west of Buena Vista and pay admission.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been there in early November. This time of year you'd definitely be out on a limb. The avi paths are enormous, going down one side and back up the other in the valley. Plus the springs melt the snow from the slope above which creates pretty luke warm conditions. Our trip in early october this year bordered between survival and fun. Also know the springs are above timberline, just barely, but that gives you an idea of the temps you're in for.
Joe


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Plus it may be a cold walk down to your tent from the springs, you cannot have dogs in the higher campgrounds right by the pool. However I doubt there will be anyone in there to complain about it.


----------

